# Videos > Instructional Videos >  How plan and prepare for 30 days in the wild.

## EricBTTA

Hey guys so I have been a canoe tripper for quite some time now, I did a 30 day backcountry canoe trip in the wilds of Temagami for the entire month of October. Also did a fair bit of fishing as well...

Check out this quick video on how you can do this too, let me know what you think.

 https://youtu.be/_OfryHkcbNs

- Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## madmax

Not bad at all.  I would've said about the same things.  Funny you mentioned a good trip is when you want to turn around and do it again.  We did private trip down the Grand Canyon and I wanted to go back to the beginning and do it again.

----------

